# sub lookig for work in chicago



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

sub needs work in or around chicago,il 

will travel

6 years exp.
.
GLB INSURED

95 DODGE RAM

MEYER PLOW

SALTDOGG SPREADER 1 YARDER

CALL JOE AT 773-798-0350


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey it's probably too late this season but, send me a pm and we can talk about next season. Need to know your previous work history, location ,etc.


----------

